# Google- FODMAP food plan: Cut out cabbage and honey if you want to beat the ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt0.ggpht.com/news/tbn/nIoKxWFGEDzntM/6.jpgDaily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*FODMAP food plan: Cut out cabbage and honey if you want to beat the ...**Daily Mail*An estimated one in five Britons suffer from the embarrassing digestive problem. Now a new food plan being pioneered by UK dieticians is having life-changing effects in up to three-quarters of sufferers.<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

